# NHL - Playoffs



## JRFuerst (Apr 2, 2010)

Sorry mods! I couldn't find a non-music thread in the forum. So move this if you must to a sub-forum more appropriate. 

Are there any hockeys fans here? Playoffs start today. 

I've been a Devils fan since the late 80's. Who is your team?


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

HUGE Canucks fan here since the late 70's. Now that Sedin has won the scoring title, I hope they can move on and breeze through the playoffs. It has been quite awhile since Vancouver made it to the finals.
Los Angeles could be tough but I think we shall be OK.

The Devils might have a tough series vs Philly.

Go Canucks!!

Jim
Vancouver,Wa The ORIGINAL Vancouver!!!


----------



## JRFuerst (Apr 2, 2010)

Devils WILL have a tough series against Philly. Philly was 5-1 against the Devils this season. It's going to be VERY difficult.

Though, I'm most excited to watch the games in the West Conference. Those matchups are great. I see the series going 6 or 7 games for all 4 contests.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Perhaps unexpectedly given my screen-name, I'd like to see a _Devils_ and BlackHawks Stanley Cup Final.

[Though I'm not sure that the BlackHawks meet the 
"Chris Osgood minimum goaltender standard" for Stanley Cup-winning teams.]

Someone once did a 20-year study of "season-series winner" as predicative value for NHL Hockey Playoffs, and it was found that it worked out to c. 50%. I.e.: you'd have about the same rate of success flipping-a-coin.

"Season-Series Winner" in right up there with "The Road Split" for great overblown phenomena that too many people think are significant, but really aren't....


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

The Hawks would be fun to watch. Great season this year.

No offense but I have really tired of seeing the Devils win. Irritating at best. Seems every year the Devils are involved somehow.

It would be nice to see a West Coast team Other than San Jose or Anaheim win it all.


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

San Jose Sharks for the win.


----------



## rojo (May 26, 2006)

Well, the Canadiens squeaked into the playoffs, and came out of the first game with a 3-2 win in overtime against Washington. If they can continue this squeaking trend, who knows, maybe they can win the cup.


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

Yay!! My Canucks take game 1 vs LA. If the Sedin brothers play well and Luongo too then they will skate past the Kings.

Jim


----------



## rojo (May 26, 2006)

Oh dear... ça va mal, as we say. 

Canadiens now trail Washington 3-1 in the series.


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

My Canucks evened up the series last night. Whew.


----------



## rojo (May 26, 2006)

Well well. Canadiens win tonight. Kind of a surprise. lol

Game six Monday night.


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

My Canucks now take on Chicago. This will be a fun series!!

Jim
The "Original" Vancouver


----------



## rojo (May 26, 2006)

Hey, that's great, handlebar. 

I'm still reeling from the Habs winning the first series. Whooda thunk?

We lost the first game against Pittsburgh, but hey, we've got three more games to enjoy, minimum.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

It is time to bring the ol' Indian-Head-Sweater out from storage!

Although it's pretty old... the name on the back is 'CHELIOS'- but I don't care!

Let the record reflect that the Moderation Team would have no particular objection to 
a fine old-fashioned "Original-Six" Stanley-Cup final between Montreál & Chicago.


----------



## rojo (May 26, 2006)

Hey, I remember when Chelios played for the Habs..

Haha, I brought my Canadiens jersey out of storage too. 

(Sorry about your Canucks, handlebar.)

The Habs have now eliminated two of the strongest teams, including last year's Cup winner. Wow!

Halak! Halak! Halak!


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Sharks! Lakers!

We California sports fans have a lot to root for these days. I trust in THE Kobe.


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Boooooooooooo...the Sharks lost again! I really didn't expect Chicago to be _this_ good.


----------



## shsherm (Jan 24, 2008)

When I was attending Med school and also during my internship and residency I went to Chicago Stadium now deceased (replaced by United Center which I have never been to since I no longer live in Chicago) to see Bobby Hull, Stan Mikita, et al play. The Blackhawks are good again and swept the Sharks. I don't go to many sporting events but will see The LA Dodgers June 3.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

*Chi_townPhilly's Chi_townPhilly Fun Facts-*

Stanley Cup Final is *Chicago BlackHawks* vs. *Philadelphia Flyers*

1. The BlackHawks currently have the longest Stanley Cup drought of any active NHL team- 49 years. 
Though there are teams from the 1967 expansion to 12, i.e.: the St. Louis Blues & the Los Angeles Kings, 
who have never won a Stanley Cup in their entire 42 year history.

2. Have Chicago & Philadelphia ever met in a "Big Four" team sports championship final? Yes... a couple of times, in Baseball. The Philadelphia *A's* met the Chicago Cubs in World Series play in 1910 & again in 1929. On both occasions, The A's won the series, 4 games to 1. The A's have since migrated twice- first to Kansas City and then to Oakland, whereas the Cubs have remained in Chicago, cursed by the mother-of-all-championship-droughts, now at 102 years and counting...

3. The Flyers and the Blackhawks share a bit of trivia, being two of the three teams to have won both the Prince of Wales Trophy and the Clarence Campbell Bowl. (Detroit's the other one.) Nowadays, the Prince of Wales trophy is awarded to the Eastern Conference champion, and the Clarence Campbell Bowl is awarded to the Western Conference winner. In an earlier time, though, the Prince of Wales trophy was used for the function now served by the President's Trophy- best regular season record, and it was in _that_ capacity that the Hawks won the Wales Trophy. The Campbell Bowl was awarded as the the "expansion conference" winner prior to its use as the Western Conference prize... and Philadelphia won the Campbell in the former manifestation before winning the Wales (multiple times) as the Eastern Conference finalist.

4. A streak will end for somebody this year. Since Chicago's 1960-61 Cup winner and Philadelphia's 1974-75 championship, both teams have made 5 unsuccessful Stanley Cup finals appearances, tying for the highest-count streak of that nature among active NHL teams.


----------



## rojo (May 26, 2006)

Yeah yeah, big deal...

lol Just kidding, Eric. Actually, those are pretty cool facts. Neat that you've got both cities in your moniker there too. What are the odds on that?

I can't complain; it's been an exciting (and unexpected lol) run for the Habs since the end of the season. Things hadn't been this interesting in the Playoffs in a long time. Well done, Habs. *applause*

Sorry Air. I guess we can commiserate.

Enjoy your rooting, Eric.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

NBA - Boston vs *LA*

NHL - Philadelphia vs *Chicago*

Closest to the West Coast wins.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Chicago's beating up on the Broad Street bullies, and leads the series 2 - 0.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Go Chicago! The Goalie is a Finn like me!!!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Series is tied 2 -2. Can the 'Hawks get Big Mo back?


----------



## rojo (May 26, 2006)

Congrats to the Chicago Blackhawks!!

*throws confetti*


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

After a series characterized by very closely-fought games (with one exception), the Chicago BlackHawks have won the Stanley Cup, 4 games to 2.

The monkey now migrates East-Northeast to Toronto, whose 1967 Stanley Cup victory now stands as the longest current drought in the NHL (43 years).

Most BlackHawk fans were not alive at the time they last won the Cup. [As for me, I was an infant then!]

Philadelphia's current streak of their six most recent trips to the Stanley Cup all resulting in runner-up status now takes on historical significance. :ambivalent:


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

Yes, congrats indeed to the Hawks. They played a great year and finals series. At least my Canucks lost to the new Champs.

Jim


----------

